# amplificador para señal de cable



## vladimir vaca tejerina (Abr 18, 2007)

hola compañeros necesito porfavor si alguien puede facilitarme algun circuito para mejorar mi señal de catv la verdad  es que no puedo ver muy bien es porque la distancia es un poco larguita  se los agradeceria mucho
 Vladi


----------



## piojoman (Jun 25, 2007)

Creo que con un amplificador Clase A funcionará sin problemas!!!


----------

